# جميع دروس اللاند اوتوكاد صوت وصورة مرة واحدة



## علي محمد الهراامه (25 يونيو 2008)

جميع الدروس اللاند موجودة من خلال هذا الرابط 
:12: www.xremas.com/?p=21
:1: www.xremas.com/?p=21
www.xremas.com/?p=21
www.xremas.com/?p=21
www.xremas.com/?p=21


----------



## زهزوه (25 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا العمل الطيب


----------



## newart (25 يونيو 2008)




----------



## العباده (25 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على هل مجهود القيم


----------



## حسام يونس (26 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذه الهدية القيمة بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد المصطفى محمد (26 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم خير الجزاء


----------



## عبدو99 (26 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاءك الله خيرا


----------



## معمري محمد (26 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## زهزوه (27 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخي على نشر العلم و الفائدة ولكن رابط الدرس التاسع و العشرين معطل إذا ممكن اعدة رفعه 
ودمتم ذخراً لأمة الإسلام


----------



## قاسم عبد (2 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## لبيب الفهيم (2 يوليو 2008)

مشكورررررررررررين جدااااً على هذه الدروس


----------



## mosbah286 (3 يوليو 2008)

الدرس التاسع والعشرون لا يقبل التحميل


----------



## السلفى (3 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (3 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو ندوده (4 يوليو 2008)

:56:انت انسان محترم وتستاهل كل الدعوات التى دعوتها لك
اللهم استجب اللهم استجب


----------



## زهزوه (4 يوليو 2008)

الرجاء إعادة تحميل الدرس التاسع و العشرين
الله يبارك فيكم


----------



## فيصل بوزي (6 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ...ممكن رفع الدروس على موقع آخر أو إعادة رفعها مرة أخرى لأن الموقع فيه خطأ مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (6 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله لك فى كل ثانية فى حياتك


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (6 يوليو 2008)

انت انسان محترم وتستاهل كل الدعوات التى دعوتها لكاللهم استجب اللهم استجب


----------



## ع ع ع ر (6 يوليو 2008)

حضرت الزميل المحترم
تحيه طيبه وبعد انا بحاول احمل الدروس بس تقريبا في حاجه غلط 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ع ع ع ر (6 يوليو 2008)

جميع الاخوه الافاضل
اريد المساعده من جميع الاخوه الزملا كيف تم تحميل الدروس من فضلكم افدونا
وشكرا لجميع الاخوه الافاضل


----------



## فيصل بوزي (7 يوليو 2008)

الرجاء من الزملاء رفع الدروس إلى موقع آخر لأن هذا الموقع يعاني مشكلة


----------



## ميييرووو (8 يوليو 2008)

يا معلم الروابط مش شغالة


----------



## معاذ المغربي (9 يوليو 2008)

حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## عبدالبارى (9 يوليو 2008)

يا بشمهندس / على
الروابط مش شغالة فبعد إذنك وإذن الزملاء الذين رفعوا الشرح وحضرتك أن ترفعوا الشرح مرة أخرى على أى موقع 
وجزاكم الله كل خيرا


----------



## خابور (10 يوليو 2008)

الروابط مش شغالة


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (14 يوليو 2008)

مشكورررررررررررين جدااااً على هذه الدروسنت


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (14 يوليو 2008)

الروابط مش شغالة


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (14 يوليو 2008)




----------



## مصطفى الجمل (14 يوليو 2008)

الدرس التاسع والعشرون لا يقبل التحميل


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (14 يوليو 2008)

http://www.ahlynews.com/5654677.jpg


----------



## عبدالفتاح الصغير (15 يوليو 2008)

كيف يتحمل


----------



## ابراهيم حسين محمد (13 أغسطس 2008)

جزيت خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم حسين محمد (13 أغسطس 2008)

خير الناس أنفعهم للناس


----------



## ابراهيم حسين محمد (13 أغسطس 2008)

*تصيح المضلعات*

أرجو افادتنا هل يوجد تطبيق لتصحيح المضلعات في برنامج لاند ديسك توب 
وشرح لهذا التطبيق


----------



## m_anas (14 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير
م/ أنس رمضان


----------



## عبدالله 40 (2 يناير 2009)

لقد حملت بعض الدروس قسم منها يعمل والاخر لايعمل ارجو مساعدتي


----------



## mohamed montser1 (3 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ورزقك الله خير العلم يا اخ محمدا الهراامه


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (4 يناير 2009)

بجد تسلم ايدك والله ومشكور


----------



## ASHIK (5 يناير 2009)

Thank you alot


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (5 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا الاخ ابو ندودة بالاخص وكل المهندسين الذين قاموا بالرد والى منتدانا الغالي 
كما اشكر المهندس الذي قام بأعداد هذه الدروس (م فواز العنسي) جزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء
وفي هذه الايام زملائي الاعزاء يجب علينا ان ندعوا الى اخوتنا في قطاع غزة خاصة وفي فلسطين ان يفك كربتهم وان يدمر الله اليهود والاسرائليين عاجل غير اجل (الذين هم في الاصل قطاع طرق وشداد افاق )بدعم من الغطرسة الامبريالية الامريكان والله اكبر والله اكبر والله اكبر والله اكبر والله اكبر والله اكبر والله اكبر والله اكبر 
والله اكبر والله اكبر والله اكبر والله اكبر والله اكبر والله اكبر والله اكبر والله اكبر 
والله اكبر فوق كل متجبر وطاغية


----------



## حسيننصر (12 يناير 2009)

مشكور ماقصرت بس ارجوا تحميل درس 29 مره ثانيه لو سمحت


----------



## hassan ro (13 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ياخي وارجو من كل الاعضاء بتوفير شرح برنامج الcivil 3dباللغة العربيةضروري وفقكم الله ووفقني


----------



## zoheir782000 (15 يناير 2009)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (15 يناير 2009)

تسللللللللللللللللللم


----------



## Sur-Eng (16 يناير 2009)

ألف شكر لك


----------



## سولارلونر (17 يناير 2009)

شكراجزيلا 
هل لك ان ترفع لنا الملف الذي عملته مثال في الشرح 50 sheets على الاكسل لنطبق عليه خطوات الشرح نكون شاكرين ؟


----------



## ahmed eed (18 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## المهندس1400 (28 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود الكوافي (15 ديسمبر 2009)

امنور واجد واجد يا بش مهندس ولك منتي الف الف تحية
المهندس محمود الكوافي من ليبيا


----------



## mohysahmed (16 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي بارك الله فيك ونحن في حاجة الي هذه الدروس ولكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## aree_79 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لمجهودك الرائع


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## SHAWKAT ALKHTIB (25 أبريل 2010)

محاضرة بالعربي عن auto cad rester design


----------

